# Soziales vs Corona



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

Heute war ich im Supermarkt  ^^ ... bisschen breit...... bin ja auch kein Getroffener.
Ich stand wartent so an der Kasse  , breit ...  schau so rum ..und hab echt schlechte Laune bekommen. 
wenn das Standard wird mit den Masken  + Corona app omg .

Alles schön und gut  ,  aber kam mir echt vor wie ein Taliban  oder Muslime  als Frau  
Oder BankRäuber .....

Bin eh Raucher ,  und corona kann mich mal  ..

Oder laßt Ihr Euch von corona das Leben versauen bzw in naher Zukunft beschneidenden lassen durch neue Gesetze ?


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (27. Juni 2020)

Ich fühle mich momentan irgendwie ja nicht so beschnitten.

Den Großteil der Stätten, die geschlossen sind/waren besuche ich eh nicht. Rausgehen und mit meinem Freunden treffen kann ich mich auch weiterhin.

Einen Mundschutz die paar Minuten beim einkaufen sind nun auch keine Tragödie. 

Was ich nicht mehr mache ist mich in geschlossenen Räumen mit vielen Menschen aufhalten. In Restaurants bspw. gehe ich momentan sehr selten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bin eh Raucher ,  und corona kann mich mal  ..


Wart's ab, bis es Dich hat.
Dann ist die Lunge nur noch Matsch und Rauchen kein Thema mehr.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Oder laßt Ihr Euch von corona das Leben versauen bzw in naher Zukunft beschneidenden lassen durch neue Gesetze ?


Ich halte die Gesetze immer ein.
Komischerweise läuft das gut.

Und die Gasmaske hatte ich bei der Armee schon öfter mal auf.
Im Extremfall auch mal 6 Stunden.

Dagegen ist der Coronaschutz ein leichtes Tüchlein.

Oh je, Trollfutter ... .


----------



## TomatenKenny (27. Juni 2020)

ach das wird noch lustig bei über 30 oder 40 grad mit Maske 

aber ich finds toll so mit halb leere Straßen. Menschenmengen brauch eh kein Mensch


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juni 2020)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> ach das wird noch lustig bei über 30 oder 40 grad mit Maske
> 
> aber ich finds toll so mit halb leere Straßen. Menschenmengen brauch eh kein Mensch



Mein Vater arbeitet am Hochofen mit Maske und Schutzmontur und ist im  Dreckigste bereich vom Stahlwerk und das seit 39 Jahren, 
also da ist draußen unterwegs und gammeln net so schlimm. 

Aber bei Halbleeren Straßen zieh ich auch net an, klappt auch am Stadtrand sehr gut, ab Zentrum dann nicht so. ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (27. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Heute war ich im Supermarkt  ^^ ... bisschen breit...... bin ja auch kein Getroffener.
> Ich stand wartent so an der Kasse  , breit ...  schau so rum ..und hab echt schlechte Laune bekommen.
> wenn das Standard wird mit den Masken  + Corona app omg .
> 
> ...



Und nun? 
Corona arbeitet ja auch nur von Montag bis Freitag und hat schon um 15 Uhr Feierabend. 
Ob es dir egal ist ist mir egal. 
Kommt wer in meinen Laden ohne Mundschutz wird auf die Regeln hingewiesen und fertig. Will er sich nicht dran halten kann er gerne andere Läden besuchen. 
Wer sich nicht dran halten will oder sich für Imun hält hat was grundlegendes nicht verstanden und hält sich für wichtiger als die Gemeinschaft. Das ist ein asoziales Denken. 
Wir sitzen alle in einem Boot und sollten uns als so sozial erweisen dass man in diesem Fall nicht gegen die Fahrtrichtung rudert.
Ich lasse mir das Leben nicht versauen und auch die jetzigen Maßnahmen versauen einen nicht das Leben. 
Selbst wenn neue Gesetze kommen, was beschneidet deine Zukunft? Nichts, da diese Gesetze nicht von Dauer sind.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Selbst wenn neue Gesetze kommen, was beschneidet deine Zukunft? Nichts, da diese Gesetze nicht von Dauer sind.


Äußerst optimistisch. Schauen wir uns in 2-3 Jahren noch einmal an.

Bisher war auch jede eingeführte Steuer von Dauer, selbst wenn ihr Zweck erfüllt war. Wer nicht mit eigenem Geld wirtschaften muss, kann großzügig sein.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

gestern so bei neuen Gehäuse die Innereien tauschen basteln   ,    hör ich so nebenbei  ,  das denen jetzt eine Tierwohlsteuer  in den Sinn gekommen ist  ....
Bestes Gehäuse ever  \o/   , klar gegen mein altes von vor 17Jahren   ...kein Vergleich   .   Aber wenn man den Preis bedenkt ...  
Mein altes kam auch 90€   ohne Filter etc   .    

sehr sehr  FETT  ,   so im Nachhinein hätte ich auch 200 bezahlt ,  nachdem wie ich gesehn hab wie das aufgebaut ist und mit der Qualität .....
Thermaltake Core V71 Tempered Glass Edition, Big-Tower-Gehaeuse schwarz, Window-Kit

Macht man ja auch nicht jeden Tag oder kauft sich sowas   . War auch gleich alles dicht  xD

---------------------------


Gut  ,  dafür werden die " bezahlt"  .......

Aber kann man nicht wenn es um Soziales geht , einfach was vom Soli / Solidaritätszuschlag dafür abzwacken  ,  der eh schon erfüllt ist bzw vor 15 Jahren schon seine Gültigkeit verloren hat . Und jetzt damit nur Schindluder getrieben wird .

1-2 Euro vom Soli fürs Tierwohl .....please please please   ....   aber bitte keine Extra-Steuer !

Das muss so gehn mit den ganzen Einnahmen .


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Aber kann man nicht wenn es um Soziales geht , einfach was vom Soli / Solidaritätszuschlag dafür abzwacken  ,  der eh schon erfüllt ist bzw vor 15 Jahren schon seine Gültigkeit verloren hat .


 Du willst uns doch jetzt nicht erzählen, daß Du Steuern bezahlst in der Grundschule?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2020)

Man merkt das wieder Ferien sind. Spamschaum eröffnet wieder Themen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch jetzt nicht erzählen, daß Du Steuern bezahlst in der Grundschule?



du nicht  ?  xD


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man merkt das wieder Ferien sind. Spamschaum eröffnet wieder Themen.



ist das ein Problem für dich oder nur ein Hinweiß ?

Was hast du eigentlich gegen Ferien  ? 

Zählt Wochenende auch schon als Ferien  ? ^^


----------



## Mahoy (27. Juni 2020)

In der Bank nimmt man schon immer den Motorradhelm ab. Im Supermarkt setzt man neuerdings eine Maske auf. Das Problem liegt wo?


----------



## Kuhprah (27. Juni 2020)

Darin, dass man nicht versehentlich mit der Maske Motorrad fährt und mit dem Helm einkaufen geht...


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2020)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Und nun?
> Corona arbeitet ja auch nur von Montag bis Freitag und hat schon um 15 Uhr Feierabend.
> Ob es dir egal ist ist mir egal.
> Kommt wer in meinen Laden ohne Mundschutz wird auf die Regeln hingewiesen und fertig. Will er sich nicht dran halten kann er gerne andere Läden besuchen.
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Da der "Gefällt mir" fehlt einfach mal so.


----------



## The_Freak (28. Juni 2020)

Was mich richtig nervt an Corona: 
Kaum ein Online Händler bietet mehr Lieferung bis an den Aufstellort. 
Ich würde gerne einen neuen Kühlschrank bestellen, aber egal wo - Alternate, Amazon, Otto ... überall nur bis Boardsteinkante dank Corona.

Und wer schleppt mir jetzt den 140 kg Kühlschrank in die erste Etage???



Die Masken sind nur nervig, weil ich die immer unabsichtlich vergesse mitzunehmen. Das tragen bereitet ist mit dem richtigen Mindset ein leichtes und keine Belastung. 
Besser als wenn man unter der Erde wohnen müsste a la twelve monkeys.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juni 2020)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Was mich richtig nervt an Corona:
> Kaum ein Online Händler bietet mehr Lieferung bis an den Aufstellort.
> Ich würde gerne einen neuen Kühlschrank bestellen, aber egal wo - Alternate, Amazon, Otto ... überall nur bis Boardsteinkante dank Corona.
> 
> ...



stell dir ein überfülltes Metallica-Konzert vor wo alle Masken aufhaben wegen einem  gehyphten Virus/Bakterium   .....    die werden  echt viel Spaß haben...

Und wie soll das aussehen ?   ... wie eine Talibanveranstaltung !?

PS:  glaub mitlerweile ,  das ist nur so ein wirtschaftsvirus   ...aber belehrt mich


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> stell dir ein überfülltes Metallica-Konzert vor wo alle Masken aufhaben wegen einem  gehyphten Virus/Bakterium   .....    die werden  echt viel Spaß haben...



Großveranstaltungen sind verboten.


----------



## P2063 (28. Juni 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> PS:  glaub mitlerweile ,  das ist nur so ein wirtschaftsvirus   ...aber belehrt mich



was für ein großartiger Plan soll das bitte sein der Wirtschaft einen Milliardenschaden zuzufügen und ganze Branchen pleite gehen zu lassen?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Heute war ich im Supermarkt  ^^ ... bisschen breit...... bin ja auch kein Getroffener.
> Bin eh Raucher ,  und corona kann mich mal  ..



vielleicht solltest du weniger Drogen nehmen, dann klappt das mit der Rechtschreibung vielleicht auch besser und du kapierst irgendwann, dass man vor einem Satzzeichen kein Leerzeichen macht.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Oder laßt Ihr Euch von corona das Leben versauen bzw in naher Zukunft beschneidenden lassen durch neue Gesetze ?


ab und zu beim einkaufen eine Maske aufzusetzen beschneidet mein Leben nicht im geringsten. Wenn du mit deiner verteerten Raucherlunge damit ein Atemproblem hast verzichte vielleicht mal auf eine Kippenschachtel und hol dir von den 5€ ein Gesichtsschild.

Es geht übrigens nicht um deine Gesundheit, sondern darum, dass du keine anderen Personen ansteckst solltest du dir das Virus eingefangen haben aber selbst keine Symptome zeigen. So ein mindestmaß solzialen Anstands kann man hoffentlich auch von einer ignoranten Hohlbirne wie dir erwarten, falls dir das zuviel ist bleib doch bitte einfach in deinem Keller.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juni 2020)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Was mich richtig nervt an Corona:
> Kaum ein Online Händler bietet mehr Lieferung bis an den Aufstellort.
> Ich würde gerne einen neuen Kühlschrank bestellen, aber egal wo - Alternate, Amazon, Otto ... überall nur bis Boardsteinkante dank Corona.
> 
> Und wer schleppt mir jetzt den 140 kg Kühlschrank in die erste Etage???



"Ich kann es nicht heben." - "Dann werde stärker."  

Spaß beiseite: Das Ganze ist eine Einschränkung des Service seitens der Verkäufer, damit für Kunden kein Anspruch durchsetzbar ist, den der Verkäufer wiederum gegenüber dem Transportdienstleister womöglich nicht durchsetzen könnte.
Die Jungs der Spedition, die das Teil liefern, kann man aber nett fragen. Wenn du sympathisch genug bist, bringen sie dir das Teil auch hoch, und für 'nen Fünfer oder schlimmstenfalls Zehner stellen sie es gerne zentimetergenau dahin, wo du es hin haben möchtest.
Zudem kann man auch Bekannte um Hilfe bitten.

Argumente wie, ich überspitze mal gnadenlos, "Corona zwingt mich, die Zähne auseinander zu kriegen und mit - Igitt! - _Menschen_ zu kommunizieren!", sind halt ein wenig schwach.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Was mich richtig nervt an Corona:
> Kaum ein Online Händler bietet mehr Lieferung bis an den Aufstellort.
> Ich würde gerne einen neuen Kühlschrank bestellen, aber egal wo - Alternate, Amazon, Otto ... überall nur bis Boardsteinkante dank Corona.
> 
> ...



Biste sicher? 

Vor  paar Tagen wurden uns eine Sofa Garnitur geliefert und im Wohnzimmer aufgebaut wurden. 

Und bei Nachbarn ne Küche.

Vlt ist das Betrieb zur Betrieb Unterschiedlich oder Bundesländer. 


-----


----------



## lipt00n (28. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe auch keine wirkliche Einschränkung (mehr). Bin aus der "muss jedes Wochenende im Club Party machen"-Phase aber auch schon seit ein paar Jahren raus, deswegen fühle ich mich auch nicht eingeschränkt. Klar, Zugfahrten und Einkäufe von >30 Minuten Dauer sind natürlich unangenehmer als vorher, aber jetzt auch nichts, was einen umbringt.

Dieses "Ich ziehe keine Maske auf, weil ich darauf keine Lust habe" kotzt mich an. Würde solche Leuten dann auch am liebsten jegliche medizinische Versorgung untersagen. Warum soll sich das Allgemeinwohl um sie sorgen, wenn sie sich einen Scheißdreck für das Allgemeinwohl interessieren? Ist für mich die gleiche Kategorie wie verunglückte Motorrad- oder Radfahrer ohne Helm, verunglückte Autofahrer mit 220km/h auf der Landstraße oder Extremkletterer ohne Sicherung, die den Tod finden. Mein Mitleid hält sich da irgendwie in Grenzen.


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2020)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Was mich richtig nervt an Corona:
> Kaum ein Online Händler bietet mehr Lieferung bis an den Aufstellort.
> Ich würde gerne einen neuen Kühlschrank bestellen, aber egal wo - Alternate, Amazon, Otto ... überall nur bis Boardsteinkante dank Corona.
> 
> Und wer schleppt mir jetzt den 140 kg Kühlschrank in die erste Etage???



Oder einfach beim lokalen Händler vorbei gehen und kaufen/liefern lassen?
Gibt tatsächlich noch Alternativen zum Onlinehandel ^^


----------



## Zeiss (20. Juli 2020)

Lokale Händler haben kein Interesse irgendwas zu verkaufen... habe lustigsten Geschichten erlebt mit den lokalen Händler, gerade in Verbindung mit Kühlschränken und Waschmaschinen...


----------

